# Piebald Deer



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

How cool!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I follow a deer rehabber located in NY, FuzzyFawnWildlife. She has piebald deer on occasion. The one this year (Prince) had terrible legs as a newborn. 😕 He also didn’t make it. ☹ I’ve learned so much about deer from her account! It makes me have even more appreciation for the ones who made it to adulthood, presumably with no human intervention.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow, Ellen, I had no idea. I feel very fortunate to have seen this one!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mia deer!


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

I had no idea there was a piebald deer!!! How neat!!!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

A little more reading on piebald deer here and here (both hunting sites), and a USA Today article on a family that raises piebald deer.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

I had no idea those existed either. How cool.


----------

